# Dicyclomine-How does it make you feel?(Please share your experiences) What does it do exactly?



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello. So after talking with my doctor a few times, he prescribed Dicyclomine. If youve had experiences in it, I would like to hear how it made you feel. Also, does this mean he suspects I have IBS in your opinion?


----------



## Danielle80241 (Jul 30, 2013)

I've been taking Dicyclomine on an as-needed basis for a few years. It does help with the pain, but it makes me super sleepy. My new Gastro (whom I don't like-switching to a new doc at the same practice) told me I was taking it wrong and argued with me that I needed to be taking it 3x daily (I would be comatose all day if I did that). It works if I can wait to take it at night. Hope this helps.

Danielle


----------



## rollingrfarm (Sep 14, 2013)

I take it 2-3x a day, and don't feel drowsy. Of all the medications I take or have tried, it's one that helps and has no side effects for me.


----------



## LesDegats (Sep 10, 2014)

I made an account specifically to sing the praises of Dicyclomine 10 mg capsules. I was prescribed within the past week. I take it 3x per day and my IBS symptoms (diarrhea, abdominal pain, incomplete emptying) have completely subsided. I am taking a fiber supplement (benefiber) too and have been drinking plenty of water. The first time I took dicyclomine, I had an episode of mild blurred vision, lightheadedness, and hot flashes, which subsided after 60 seconds. I have not had any repeat episodes of these symptoms.

Additionally, I've noticed if I eat too much (especially too much of something spicy), I get reflux. To manage this symptom, I've taken Pepto and slept on my left side with some relief. I find it's better to avoid it altogether by eating small meals.

I have not noticed any other symptoms and I have no complaints. I finally feel like I have my life back with this medication! I hope other people see success in controlling their symptoms too!


----------



## kaydee82 (Aug 16, 2014)

I've been on dycyclomine as needed, and also twice per day for awhile. 10 mg each. I find it really calms things down for me so I have less of an urge to go. No side effects for me.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sometimes it makes me feel wired. Other times thirsty. Other times, no symptoms. Most of the time it helps my IBS-C. Calms the discomfort and gets my stool going. Been on it for a month.


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

I take dicyclone on an as-needed basis. I am supposed to take it when I get the stabbing pain in my left side. It helps make the pain go away fairly quickly and I feel better, so it works! The downside is that it will give me cotton-mouth and I feel a little light-headed. But the side effects are just slightly annoying, not crippling at all.

I also just noticed that the OP is from last year! :O I hope this helps.


----------



## Paul Kosyl (Jan 9, 2015)

I have been taking dycloverine which is the same tablet different name, I tend to feel a bit tired but it definitely takes the edges off the pain and stops the repeated burping.

One of the best things I found though is that it has helped me sleep through the night when the ibs flare ups keep me awake, pacing around repeatedly burping and farming!

Sometimes you definitely feel wired though!


----------

